# When to replace hard drive in Roamio



## rvmeush (Dec 25, 2001)

I have a WD AV-GP 2TB drive (WD20EURS) in my Roamio which just passed the 5 year old mark. I have been trying to decide if I should consider replacing this drive before I encounter any signs of failure.

If I do decide to install a more modern drive, I was wondering if the WD Red drives are still the most popular replacements. The 4TB WD40EFRX is available for $87 on Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EHBERSE?th=1) which seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

The Red (EFRX) drives are the current drive of choice, but I wouldn't give up on your 2TB current drive unless it's acting up or you want additional space.

If it ain't broke...


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

rvmeush said:


> ...The 4TB WD40EFRX is available for $87 on Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EHBERSE?th=1) which seems like a pretty good deal.


"_If something is too good to be true..._"

An order to your LINK will probably be a contribution to the *Shenzhen Lun Hua Retirement Fund *and *NOT* result in a HDD being delivered to you.

Shopping on Amazon can be worse than shopping on eBay if you don't pay attention to the vendor. If the price is *WAY* lower than the average price, buyer beware. A feedback rating of 8% should have been another Red Flag for you.

Stick with known vendors like 'Fulfilled by Amazon', Best Buy, Newegg, etc... and run Western Digital Full Diagnostics on any HDD immediately upon receipt.


----------



## rvmeush (Dec 25, 2001)

ClearToLand said:


> "_If something is too good to be true..._"
> 
> An order to your LINK will probably be a contribution to the *Shenzhen Lun Hua Retirement Fund *and *NOT* result in a HDD being delivered to you.
> 
> ...


Good point - I only did a cursory look to see what an HD Red drive might go for. My main question had to do with whether I should consider replacing my current drive before any problems appear, given its age.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking at their feedback its nothing but 1 stars and stuff either not shipped or shipped to wrong state


----------

